# ugly stick custom



## big_b78 (Jun 18, 2007)

any1 kno about ugly stick custom spin surf rods thinkin about gettin 1


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

From what I read its around $100 or so correct?

For that price there is def better out there for whatever application you are looking to use it for?

BTW what size and all are you looking to get? 

Tiny


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Oh No*

You didnt !!!! you said Uglystik in this "Forum"   You will be look down from now as a bottom feeder   
For the Price they are really "Great" rods, some people are going to say that "They are too heavy" (whining little girls, go lift some weights  ) If you arent into having to keep up with the "Jones", then you should be really happy with this rod.....spend the extra money you save on a really good reel.....But if you have the money to spend on a really good rod, then thats up to you.....Everyone should at least own one really good rod in thier lifetime...but you won't go wrong with the uglystix....:fishing: yea you can get a better rod, for about another $200


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

jettypark28 said:


> You didnt !!!! you said Uglystik in this "Forum"   You will be look down from now as a bottom feeder
> For the Price they are really "Great" rods, some people are going to say that "They are too heavy" (whining little girls, go lift some weights  ) If you arent into having to keep up with the "Jones", then you should be really happy with this rod.....spend the extra money you save on a really good reel.....But if you have the money to spend on a really good rod, then thats up to you.....Everyone should at least own one really good rod in thier lifetime...but you won't go wrong with the uglystix....:fishing:



They are still fiberglass with a graphite core. They wont load as well as a graphite. Ugly stick does have its applications, but I wouldn't want to use one for a big stick, but for Cats, and pan fish its perfectly fine. 

Tiny


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Funny*

how uglystik have manage to haul in some huge fish every year....and yet you have people that say these rods are only good for catfish and panfish..:--| (BS) let see Uglystik been around for 30 years and they still outsell most rods If you are loading a uglystik hard enough to break it, then you are a monster!!! needless to say most guys out there, Don't load a rod up that much...and even if they did, Other well known brands of rods will snap...before the uglystik did....Please enlighten us, and tell us what great rod you use....That is better at catching "Catfish and Panfish" oh please do tellopcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

I never said they break all the time.....it is a known fact that glass rods dont load as well as graphite.

They outsell other rods cause they are durable, and afforadable, not cause they will cast a mile

Tiny


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I got a few (3) of them Ugly Stixs...they were gift by my Sis .

I have em rigged with lite tackle reels and let my releatives or non FHB friends use em as loaners when we hit a pier. I do use one occasionally when we target Spades @ the Tower....

Is there anything wrong with em?...nope....do they serve there purpose( catch fish)...sure do

But...IMHO .... the ugly stick rods I have are on the soft side, wouldn't cast more than 1oz...the guides are inferior( rusted / chipped / pitting). The under wraps on the guides and decorative wrap above the grips are painted on . I've had these rods for 4 years and maybe seen the surf or pier a total of 15 times......as loaner rods..they are holding up.

I guess the reasons above is why I choose to go a differnt option when I choose what tackle to spend money on.

So you be the judge....quantity or quality? Do you get what you pay for? A toyota Carolla is a nice car...but if you could afford a Lexus....wouldn't you rather drive Lexus?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Heh,Heh*

i knew the uglystik hater would be coming out ...Uglystik makes more then one brand of poles...Big water rod,tiger rod,tiger lite, ugly stik lite , custom surf rods and then you have the Uglystik Classic. And that is the model that you have, (really soft tip) and cost a little over $20.....So please don't judge by your limited use, of a lower end model of the uglystik...Now if you have the models, then go ahead and give your reviews.....but you don't  Don't fall for that BS that you need a $300 fishing rod, to be a better fisherman....there are people out there, that can outfish most people with a cane pole If can afford the Lexus, why not buy a BMW....and so on....Trust me when you open the Uglystik can of worms.....people just hate knowing that a $100 rod, can do what $300 rod can do.....and better at times   again if you only have use one model of the uglystix....how can you review them as a whole


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Ugly stick*

Not a bad rod at all. I have a few and they are not that bad.


----------



## big_b78 (Jun 18, 2007)

*ugly stick*

it is an ugly stick custom i am askin about n i dont have the extra money only a kid 15 yrs old and was just wonderin if they are decent for the price i can get one new for $87 and they look nice but are they better then a tsunami surf rod


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Don't worry*

about it, at that age most of us didnt have any money What reel are you going to put on it, and seeing that you are on limited income....I would get something in the 9ft range, this way you will be able to use the rod on piers and jettys. The Tsunami are about in the same class as the uglystik.....(They will run about $20 to $40 more) But when i was your age (many moons ago) i was happy just to be fishing. If i was you i would also look at the "Uglystik" big water rods, i have one in 9ft and it works great. And it only goes for about $55 at most walmarts, i got this one on clearance for $20 and i have done everything to it....and it still looks and works great......At 15 you are working on your skills, don't worry so much about having the Name Brands. Get a good reel that will match up with this rod.....and fish. Don't sweat all that other stuff:fishing:


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

If you could save up a little more money, $100-$120 will get you an Ocean Master rod, and these really are about good as it gets for the money. They're tough, and have excellent components. Personally I haven't had experience with the Ugly Stick Custom surf rod, and I've never read a review on them. This doesn't mean they're bad, but there are enough good reviews about the Ocean Master rods that you know you get your money's worth with them. I just got started in serious surf fishing 4 years ago, and I've got a couple cheap rods that stay at home unless I'm taking guests fishing that I want to outfit cheap stuff. When you first get started, you shake your head at the money others spend on surf fishing gear. After you get into it a little more you realize there's valid reasoning behind it. Possibly this is because you start going crazy after a year or two's worth of surf fishing, but in any case spending more on better equipment after that point makes perfect sense. Unfortunately, once you make this transition, if you started with cheapy stuff you end up with fishing stuff just laying around not getting used. Think about that before you buy.


----------



## big_b78 (Jun 18, 2007)

i got a hundred to spend on a rod and i have some experience with surf fishing just lookin for a new rod and i have a 750ssm i fish bait with a 6 oz.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

When I was about your age I Bought my 1st custom and I still have it. On the uglystik I have found some that are OK for certian applications. But the long rods don't fit in this catagory. Now you did not say what you are fishing for and the techinques you will be using. In general 9' and up I would probably suggest the Tica's or Tsunami's. Though if the coin is available I would go for the OM, they are a good all around bet. 
Techinque catches fish not the equipment, now some times the equipment allows for the techinque.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

JP28...not a Ugly Stick hater - just not my"Toyota"....guess I take my fishing a little too seriously...especially with the lack of time I am able to spend. Guess I am a sucker for practicality and dependability.

no need to take a knife to a gun fight.

The ugly sticks I have ..... serve their purpose - loaners - DGAF - drop / bang em / loose em...no sweat of my back.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> You didnt !!!! you said Uglystik in this "Forum"   You will be look down from now as a bottom feeder
> For the Price they are really "Great" rods, some people are going to say that "They are too heavy" (whining little girls, go lift some weights  ) If you arent into having to keep up with the "Jones", then you should be really happy with this rod.....spend the extra money you save on a really good reel.....But if you have the money to spend on a really good rod, then thats up to you.....Everyone should at least own one really good rod in thier lifetime...but you won't go wrong with the uglystix....:fishing: yea you can get a better rod, for about another $200


 Give em hell Jetty. Do not know about the Ugly surf rods but there inshore lites are great rods.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Different rod, different application, but I'm placing an order for (2) 6'6" Ugly Stick Big Water Boat Rods as we speak. Line rating of 40-80 lb. Retail for $62 from BPS. These will be matched up with Daiwa Sealine 600H's and the baits yakked out. My first Ugly Sticks. We'll see how I like them, but the reviews look good.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Theres no love*

for the uglystik   ....Flipper it sound like you are getting a sharking rod?? if you can find it, Uglystik makes the "BWB-1120-8'0-H-40/80lbs" that might make a better choice for the surf....(seeing that it is 2ft longer) That What i put my "Fin-nor offshore 95" it also is for sharks and other biggame fish from the beach. The rod cast pretty good for being such a stiff rod, but thats due to the sinkers.....well let see my fishing rods arent going to drive me to go fishing....and if i ever get into a fight with them, at least i know they won't break  And like i said, when you havent really held or use the other models "Uglystik" puts out.....then your info is worthless oh i also take my fishing seriously.....but i learn fishing skills, before i try to keep up with the "Jones" .... I guess some people are just into showing off what they have, instead of catching anything Suckers is a term use alot at fishing stores  Look here they come now   most fish that are caught in the surf, arent a mile away....so there isnt much need to cast that far.....I must be casting far enough cause i still catch fish Ocean master rod and reel havent been around long enough....to really say anything. But for $130 combo (rod/reel) i will wait on more feedback....
That penn 750sm should match up really well with anything you decide to get


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

The Tsunamis are great for the money and have good parts...what are using this for? Bait? Lures? The 10 foot spinner should fit u....will cast 3-6 and chunk and even cast big spoons and plugs well. Ugly sticks are strong and will fight a fish just fine and their power makes them nice for lifting fish on piers and jetties (and bouncing off rocks), but like people have said higher graphite rods for the same price cast better (like the Tsunamis). The Tica dolphins are really nice (but the 10 footer is stiffer and suited basically only for bait). Some people claim to have problems with the tica UEHA guides (the older series).

BTW Jetty, your rod, BWB-1120-8'0-H-40/80lbs, is known here in the northeast as one of the best factory cod rods.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

Oh sorry, I didn't see the 6'n bait...then either the 11 or 12 foot tsunami will be perfect....the 12 will cast 8 pretty well too (6'n bait is more of the sweet spot). It really depends how strong u are....I would assume at this point u aren't that big so u'll probably cast the 11 footer further at this point.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Chinookhead*

I taught they quit making them, cause i don't see them anywhere down here in fla...and you don't really see them in any catalog....This rod is a beast!! i havent had it out in a long time, but now it doing sharking duty:beer: i just havent been out yet to test the reel and pole together....I tested my leaders on a Ford F150 and that ford put up a pretty good fight that rod held it own pretty good, even move that ford a few inches   but she wasnt in season and i had to throw her back   :fishing:


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

jettypark28 said:


> ....Flipper it sound like you are getting a sharking rod?? if you can find it, Uglystik makes the "BWB-1120-8'0-H-40/80lbs" that might make a better choice for the surf....(seeing that it is 2ft longer)


Sharkin', yep. The shorter 6'6" rod will give me more leverage than the 8' rod though.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*yea i*

understand the whole leavage thing with the shorter rods....But i just felt it would be better, because of the surf...the taller rod would keep the line higher out of the wave.....and for getting my leavage back on the beach....I just move back away from the surf.....this will give you all the Leavage you need, thats how these guys using 12ft and 15ft rods get thier leavage  .....and being 8ft i can cast it out far enough, if i don't have a yak around


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

I don't know of any stores that carry them....but I know a number of custom builders that have the blanks (they horded them when they stopped making them) since they are cheap and when custom wrapped aren't that heavy for their power and size.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

big_b78 said:


> i got a hundred to spend on a rod and i have some experience with surf fishing just lookin for a new rod and i have a 750ssm i fish bait with a 6 oz.


tsunami rods , way better man . trust me.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*debates*

never end ....One thing we can all agree on, is you cant really compare a $300 rod to $100 and under...fishing rod. Seeing that he is looking for a lower end rod, that will meet his need....There is no use talking about "St.Croix,loomis, Lamiglas and so on Go to ebay you might find a great rod for $100.....one of the new entry rod that is having good feedback is a "Dblue rod" this rod is even less $$$ then the uglystik You might also want to take your reel to a fishing store (BP) and match your reel to rods you are thinking about getting.....This way you will feel, how the rod and reel match up.....Don't worry about the highend stuff right now....(You have years to get one) If you only spend $50 on a rod, that feel good to you....then thats all that matters.....also now you have the $50 that you save, to buy more gear.... Will a "Loomis" surf rod feel great....Heck yea!!! but i cant see spending $300 for a rod, and $150 on a reel to me that is going backward.....The reel will be the most important thing in any setup....PERIOD!! I have a loaner rod, that i got at Kmart, over 20 years ago....and it still does the job....(and these people beat the crap out of it) The guides arent rusted, the handle isnt all rip up...and its 20yrs old....(Older then you ) as long as you maintain your gear, even cheap ones....they will hold up....:fishing: and the only thing you have to empress in the surf, are the fish.....Not the other fisherman....like i said, there are people out there, that will out fish, other people with all their $$$$ rod and reel....opcorn: This is like buying a $2000 Rolex.....(something just to tell you the time) when for $100 to $200 dollars, you could have gotten a really nice seikco....that will last and tell you the same time


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Well guys I sure am not an expert. For my old body I like the Daiwa eliminator rods. I have an 8 and a 9 footer. Shimano 4500 on the 9. Roddy baitrunner on the 8. They will handle 4 oz easily. I don't know about 6 oz. As for the ugly sticks. I have a 7 footer bws 1100 that I really like. Does double duty. Heavy fresh and salt. I bought a 12' one and found it too heavy for my old butt. My oldest son now has it. He has the muscles to handle it.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

jettypark28 said:


> .....and for getting my leavage back on the beach....I just move back away from the surf.....this will give you all the Leavage you need


Wrong. You can move back a few miles if you like, but it will have no effect on leverage.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Doesn't change that casting an ugly stick of 6nbait as he posted is like casting a wet noodle compared to OM, Tica, and Tsunami.

Also look and the Penn Pro Guide series, and the Daiwa Eliminator rods. 

What what others have said take your reel to the store and match it with something that feels good to you, no matter what anyone says you have to go what is comfortable to you not us.

Tiny


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

as long as the rod can get the bait to the fish and handle the quarry all is good.

BUT- having said that I don't pay $ 500+ for custom rods cause they look pretty sitting in my rod rack (that's not to say that isn't a nice side benefit)

I pay for the distance ( yes technique needed) but the quality blanks used in custom rods will outhtrow junk blanks any day. Period - end of story.

I'm always chiding my buddy with his old beat up ugly stick about getting rid of that POS - but it's all in fun. I let em know when he sticks it in my rod rack that he's bringing down the real estate value around my truck  He's caught his share of fish on it and that's all that matters to him.  

:beer: :beer: Here's to all the Ugly Stick lovers - they help to keep the price of my customs down.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Most of you*

guys really crack me up.....let see if you don't have a "Custom" rod or one of the higher end name brands you aint catching chit or just your fair share .....I wonder how they caught fish, before all this "Advanced technology" oh right "Skill" that what they used. And they used some Brooms back then, and still caught fish.....Can i afford to buy a $500 custom rod...yes i can....would i ???? Hell no!!! let see i started fishing(kid) with a coke can and fishing line around it up in NY, and was bringing in flounders, that most would die for but i was a kid, and didnt know that, i wasnt suppose to catch fish with that gear.....I laugh when i go to certain fishing area, and see someone with a walmart pole, and a bucket full of fish...And these guys with their high price gear, not catching a thing.....Over the years i come to realize that most people live by thier egos, They look down on people, that use anything below the gear they have....and laugh when somebody recommends a "Cheaper model" And you can hide behind all the crap about kidding.....(we all know you arent) in your own little way, you guys are still putting people down:--| So let see the main issue most of you have, is the weight of a fishing pole, and the power to cast a mile with these "Wonder Poles"   Sorry to say this, but if your casting skills sucks, a $500 custom pole, isnt going to make you a distance champion I have seem alot of 8/9ft poles outcast 12/15ft poles....something that most say is impossble Again i think skill might have won here In the end it doesnt matter how much money you spend on your gear......If your skills are only worth $20 then your $500 custom pole....isnt going to jump in the water and catch the fish for you  ....The thrill of fishing isnt in how much your pole or reel cost Its the fishing itself, learn to fish first with what ever you have at hand.....and don't worry, if you dont or cant get a upper end rod or reel......Trust me fishing skills win hands down anyday........oh sorry to say this but the Tica,Om and Tsunami rods....are in the same boat as the Uglystik....the el cheapo boat   you guys really make me laugh......oh the pole is too heavy, oh i am not casting a mile:--|   how about catching some fish  oh on the leavage "Flipper".....there are too school of thought on shark rods from the beach....some like shorter poles, while others like the taller poles......needless to say both size have gotten huge sharks....so it just a personal matter, on what feels better for you....they both make strong points.....:fishing:


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

jettypark28 said:


> oh on the leavage "Flipper".....there are too school of thought on shark rods from the beach....some like shorter poles, while others like the taller poles......needless to say both size have gotten huge sharks....so it just a personal matter, on what feels better for you....they both make strong points.....:fishing:


I have both long and short rods. I've caught sharks with both. That's not the point. The point is that one has considerably more leverage with the shorter rod, contrary to your statement in the earlier post. And it is "leverage", not "leavage".


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*OH no*

it doesnt matter how it spell, i am sure anyone can make out what i am trying to say and the reason i said ... "I" would use a taller rod was....one to be able to cast it myself, (no yak around) and two to keep it above the waves....Go back and reread my replys!!! if it was so "Considerably" EVERY sharker out there would be using "Shorter rods from the beach....thank god i have a little more A$$ to be able to drag in fish from the surf, and don't have to worry about "Leverage" or "leavage" that much, while using a longer rod....But some of us, are just able to handle longer rods   :beer: :beer:


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i saw a guy catch a 30" rock at SPSP with a coke can and line...seriously.

when i was young i caught a 24" drum with a mickey mouse rod/reel.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*You know*

what i don't get, the question was posted by young fisherman....Asking about a pole in his price range, then you have guys here talking about custom rods and the higher price rods...and then we are debating it  i just think that is BS!!!...and you guys that can afford these rods, don't see what you are saying to new people that are trying to get into this sport....when you start debating the entry level rods and higher end rods.....The hardest thing that can come out of someone mouth, is saying "That they don't have that kind of money to spend on a rod" ....no matter if it on a forum or in person.....Given the choice i am sure anyone, (if they could) would buy a Loomis,St.Croix or Daiwa Saitiga ballistic $400  But most of us that live in the real world...To get a something for less then $100.... a uglystik looks pretty to me.....oh and it still can catch fish I think i am going back to the coke can....now that would be really funny...fishing off a pier and bringing in fish with a can:beer: :beer: a beer can at that...i wonder which can, will cast the farthest...oh and it would have to be lite beer....regular beer cans weights too much


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I just came on to read and saw (whining little girls, lift some weights) and blew coffee all over my computer screen and started to choke. I'm fully recovered now and I gotta say I really like that, that was good.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

jettypark28 said:


> it doesnt matter how it spell, i am sure anyone can make out what i am trying to say:


Actually, it's kind of difficult deciphering your posts sometimes. But I still enjoy reading them.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Sorry*

for making you spill your coffee  Flip i sometimes try to type to fast and i don't do any spell check, and at time i tend to leave words out (they get me in trouble) but i don't have a hard time "Deciphering" anybody threads, even when they text the words....My GF is always getting on me for that.....i tell her its the :beer: and meds    one time i even try to read, my own thread and even said "What the Hell" LOL.....   but then i tell myself, if fishing was rocket science, a bunch of us would be in alot of trouble


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

> And you can hide behind all the crap about kidding.....(we all know you arent)


You know no such thing

I reiterate


> as long as the rod can get the bait to the fish and handle the quarry all is good.


Meaning if your catching fish with it and it suits you and your budget I have no problem with what you choose to use



> He's caught his share of fish on it and that's all that matters to him.


The wink was specifically meant to show agreement with the sentiment that it ONLY matters what makes the fisherman happy, not WHAT I or anyone else thinks about the equipment someone else uses. Guess I could have been more clear on my meaning- I can see how that could have been misinterpreted.


You make a good point about recommending a proper rod specifically suited to someones budget. I would never come on here and tell someone that has $100.00 to spend on a rod that they should wait and save there money until they can afford something nicer.


You make some fine points JP28, but to be clear I am not, nor would I ever belittle someone for what they use or for what they can afford.

My only argument with your philosophy is that you always want to express the idea that if you can't cast (lack of technique) a high end rod is of no benefit to you.


> Sorry to say this, but if your casting skills sucks, a $500 custom pole, isnt going to make you a distance champion


 This completely ignores those who can cast and those who are in the process of learning and working on their cast. 

To those people seeking ultimate distance- a better blank just makes sense. 



> In the end it doesnt matter how much money you spend on your gear......If your skills are only worth $20 then your $500 custom pole....isnt going to jump in the water and catch the fish for you



In the end the guy that HAS developed skills will be better off with a better blank. A fact you seem destined to overlook or simply choose not to admit.



> you guys are still putting people down:--|



BS - You can bring your coke bottle, ugly stick, whatever, and fish along side me any time. :beer: Have a nice day !


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I aint scareeeeeee*

"Surf" The only reason i said what i did, was because everytime. A new person ask about a Pole.....90% of the feedback are
If you don't have this super duper X factor pole, you aint going to catch chit!!! Because its a " El Cheapo" rod.....just read a few threads and you will see what i am saying.
1) It alway been said...when someone said they are Kidding...They arent
2) if you are catching fish with it...you don't have a Problem.........It isnt your problem
3) Most say "Well if that what they can only get" but you still find a way to thrown in your $500 custom rod Why do you need to bring that up anyway
I never put someone down, who is working on casting further...NEVER find it and show that to me.
You know alot of people buy these $$$ rods just to say they got one...and not be look down by the casting gods These are the people i am talking about....That think just because they spend $$$$ on a rod. That it will make them a distance caster over nite....That just the way people are, they are like this in every sport.....Willing to pay mega buck for gear, but not willing to learn how to use....its a magic pill for them....Am i still wrong about this??? and yes if someone is working on their casting, and can afford a $$$ pole. Then go for it because it will help....You don't want to see that coke can in action, it would break your heart and send you home crying    have a drink and chill "Surf" :fishing:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Well.....been on the this board for awhile...seen folks come and go.....Me, personally....seen mye evolution into a tackle ho...maybe even tried every 'flavor of the month' in rods and reels.

Still remember my 1st 'serious' surf combo / 5600 Penn spinner / and a 7 ft Penn beach / boat / pier rod. The 5600 was spooled with 20 lbs test - wasn't even Suffix!...some cheap stuff.

I thought this combo was the "ish"!!!! It caught fish and didn't cost an arm and a leg( took it on the pier /beach and the boat)...even was cheaper than the Ugly Stick...besides, my mentor (my neighbor) said I couldn't go wrong with Penn....only knock on this combo - didn't cast very far. Watching the likes of Lum @ LIP, casting a country mile had me wanting the distance.

Next combo was a 12ft rod ( Another Penn)I bought from Rich @ Digital Dagger. I was getting bit by the fishing bug really hard. I picked up the rod and an Okuma reel...think it was the AV40? or AV50...spooled with 20lbs power pro. Thought this combo was the "ish"!

I had evolved from catching fish from in close...to finding out what was beyond the breakers.....unfortunately.....while fishing from the LIP....my cast hooked the pier...and if you can guess( w/ the 20lbs power pro and 85 lbs power pro shock leader)....snapped the rod in 2....well didn't learn my lesson...got another Penn 12ft rod....rod didn't snap in half but due to the braid....wore my drags out on the spinner.
Found out that the Penn rod I had bought was only able to cast 5oz...any more and the rod was gonna snap! Needed to cast 6-8 to hold bottom on the beach.

Then it was off to the Tica, OM's, Daiwa's...ect.

My point? fishing is all about evolution, finding out what works for you, learning from you mistakes, keeping up with the latest technology in rods, tackle and what-knots.
Yeah..you can catch fish with an empty coke bottle, thread, a safety pin and bait washed up on the bank..but will it catch that fish of a life time?..Fish don't know or care what tackle you have. The only reason you have your tackle is to help get the fish in. It is up to the individual to fight and control the fish. Unless you got an electric reel....you have to be in control or your rod and reel.
JP28- you are correct...a* $29.99 blue light special will do what a $500+ custom rod and $150.00 tricked out casting reel will*.....but will that blue light special reel in a 50+ in/ 40+ lbs red drum...a 60+in / 60+ lbs cobia..a 100+ car hood ray? A fish of a light time?....that's all I think about when I fish. That is why I buy the tackle that I do. The tackle used is species specified.

- and that's why I keep stating - why keep bringing a pocket knife to a gun fight?..if you are targeting sharks, snook, stripers(sissy's) , drum, cobia...would you rather trust a blue light special combo or a rod and reel that is rated to do the job...and yes, part of the answer (imho 80%)is up to the angler's experience and ability and (20%) on the tackle. With that math..lets say that the odds of an experience angler landing that fish of a lifetime is 80% each time on a blue light special.....Thru ability alone the angler increase his chances...but theres a 20% chance of loosing that fish due to tackle. What if you can control the tackle( custom). Does it make sense now?
Yeah, I believe in ' don't fix what is broken'. But if you've gone thru the phases of equipment not matching your standards or expectations...well..it may either be time to quit fishing or go to the next level and go custom...I ain't quittin, gotta keep up with the A/C...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

flatout no BS straight up facts are that minus the boat rods, ugly sticks have no back bone and cast like limp noodles...so for $100 why not go with Tica, Tsunami, or OM...something that casts descent.

The only reason Ugly Stick has made it this far is because of uneducated guys wanting a rod that wont break, which isnt always a good thing. Thats the only reason ugly stick is in buisness. 

I will say in ugly stick defense that they make good boat rods. I know a king mackeral fishing team sponsered directly by Avet that fished Avet reels on ugly stick boat rods........however they did tell me that "it aint the rod when ur king fishing, we put them through h3ll, so if one of these ugly sticks breaks, who cares, theyre cheap anyway"opcorn:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh and I will admit that they have a great line of catfish and striper rods. They actually put some backbone into their catfish rods with a sensetive tip. The striper rods are like the old "wonder rods" which we a favorite live bait rod for striper fishermen


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Well put AL*

JP28, I don't follow that math of yours. (the 90% statement) Generally the first response when someone asks for equipment recommendation is what is the budget? It does no good to recommend something way outside the users price range. If some ones target price is on the border, someone might recommend that it would be better to spend A BIT more to get a little better quality, depending on the particular situation. 

IF someone tells me they are after a $150.00 combo I am not about to recommend a $500.00 custom rod and $200.00 reel. And from what I have read I am willing to bet the few times others have done so is less than 10 %, no where near 90% of the time.

I think the only reason you find yourself getting challenged on this issue is because of your insistence that high end equipment ain't worth the $$$, and won't increase anyones catch rate.

If that's your opinion so be it, but you gotta expect that you will be challenged on it.

To date my biggest freshwater large mouth bass came on a Zebco 33 spincast outfit (years ago)
so I understand equipment doesn't "have" to be expensive to get the job done.

I also have my share of horror stories where "blue light specials" have let me down, enough so that I'm not confident in the cheaper stuff getting the job done. 

For me it has nothing to do with keeping up with the joneses, I simply will use what I trust.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Treed*

Don't know if this is a new model but a buddy showed up at the point with a new heaver (Ugly Stick) last spring during the drum run.

I didn't cast it myself but he was doing well with it, didn't appear to be flimsy at all, think he was throwing 6 & bait, and he caught 2 decent drum on it that night.

Just for what it is worth.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Breaking*

They do break. I have broken two. An 8ftr and 
6'6. So they do break. Both were hooked up with stripers. The 8 fter had the several of the guieds ripped out and it cracked. The 6'6 broke in two after the striper got into a set of pilings. I do have to admit, with a copy of the recipet plus $20.00 for shipping Shakespere did replace them for free.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Could have been Surf Cat, Im not that familiar with the heavier salt water models, as the lighter freshwater ones broke me, but I do have a 10'er that bends like a wet noodle with more than 2oz on it. The weight of the rod itsself creates a bow in it....its a telephone pole of a rod for no more weight than it can handle.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Treed*

yeah they made there reputation for being good at taking some abuse, slammed around, jammed into pier railings, etc. To withstand the abuse they had to make the rods flexible to withstand the shock. Heck of a trade off for casting ability if ya ask me.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lol*

talk about ego someone post a thread about "Uglystik" and most of you guys go crazy. If people don't agree with you. I guess i am that one person Look at what "Tree" said 
"Uneducated guys buy them cause they won't break" BS!!!! but he puts "Tica,tsunami, om has being better rods...Talk about "Uneducated" ....I guess all us "Retards" that use Uglystik are wasting air out there........(Tree please think about what your are going to say, before you are typing words)Here i go again....please read slow if you must....This thread was started by a young fisherman on a limited income........And you guys, don't see what you are saying at all. You just want to debate this issue about uglystik and you don't see it.....Thats what i mean about "Ego"....the noodle pole you are talking about "Tree" might be the older Classic models.....The custom surf and lite model are really decent poles for the price.....But you guys cant see pass that...."Surf" yes we do ask about budget, but it always goes like this.....If you got this Model for $$$$ more....it will outcast that cheap pole, and also lighter....and thats it...Thats the way most of these threads start and end....Yea that pole will work...BUT my New $$$$$ rod...is the greatest thing out...BS....I have never did say to buy blue light special" those are the throw away combo that store sell....I said that walmarts at times have "Uglystik, fishing line and other things on sale...and to look for them......You guys keep putting words in my mouth...."Read my replys" before adding your words!!! Drum i am not talking about skilled fisherman...to use Junk rod or reels....I never said that...again if i did show me.....I said you have people buying $$$$ rods because, "Most" do belive all the hype about a name brand rod, These people are bringing guns to a gun fight....But no bullets and just because i said, people do this to keep up with the jones....Again i am talking about these guys, that don't have a clue....but walking around with a custom rod, and only casting to the first wave If anybody felt that this was gear toward them....Well thats your problem, because i never pointed any fingers.....I just cant belive how much of a debate a "Uglystik" can cause....I feel bad for the kid that posted this "Thread"..........guys chill out, have a drink and don't have those uglystik nightmares....LOL  you guys are really funny....agree to disgree and move on, help the kid and quit debating a issue....that most will never agree on.....knife to a gunfight....I only carry my sig at nite, when i am fishing


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

JP28 - ya off the meds? I thought you'd come harder with the reply 

BTW - truly respect ya JP28. Opinions are like butt-holes - everyone has em. This thread is not an "Us" versus "Them"....it has some good stuff that a young or beginner planker or sand flea can read thru and formulate their opinions on which way to go.

I suggest going the inexpensive path first....and if you stay in thegame...maybe think about going custom - even used...shucks...just sold a my old all star 1508 for $150.00....whats a brand new Ugly Stick surf rod going for?

So we are in agreement to aggree to disagree.

JP28 - got a cooler full of beer and bait waiting fer ya in VA- ur aw'right in my book.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I read it Jetty. I saw what he wanted. I advised that Tica, Tsunami, and OM are better rods for the $100 he's wanting to spend. We're all here just giving advise right? Some of us just try to give good advise because like Al said, we've climbed that ladder before, and when you're tall enough to start on the third rung, theres no use wasting time on the first two....i.e. if you have $100 to spend on a rod, why go for a first rung or second rung rod like an Ugly Stick when there are better manufactuers out there for the money. The surf rod Ugly Stick I have is fairly new. Its seen the surf once before I knew that I could buy a Tsunami or Tica to replace it and still be able to put gas in my truck after breaking a $100 bill on it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Beg your pardon JP*

Hmm, reread this thread again from the start. 

I saw a few suggestions that for a few more bucks $120.00, instead of a $100.00 he might have a slightly nicer rod. Tsunami, OM, and TICA were mentioned. Then you got bent out of shape.

BTW I only paid $90.00 for a Tsunami rated 6-10 oz, a whopping $3.00 more than the $87.00 he quoted on the Ugly Stick.


No one recommended to this kid to go out and buy custom. But you told him he would have to spend at least another,



> yea you can get a better rod, for about another $200


Now that's just plain wrong to suggest that an ugly stick is comparable to a $300.00 rod. You did say he would have to spend $300.00 to find a better rod. Translation- Ugly stick is at least as good as a rod costing $299.00.


Bad advice.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

EDIT TO MY PREVIOUS POST: Ego has nothing to do with it. There is not a custom in my arsenal. I do have one coming. The guy is uneducated and were just trying to educate that it might not be his best interest to spend his $100 on an Ugly Stick. I wasnt trying to start a debate or pissing match, but the fellow wanted advise and that's what he got. Like Al said, I like ya Jetty, and I respect ya and Id fish with ya, but dont jump my arse about trying to give the guy advise. I know Id be piszed if somebody told me to go for an Ugly Stick and somebody told me a Tica and I bought the US and fished my buddy's Tica. I know the value of $100...so thats where I come from.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Watched a man fight a skate on an 8 foot ugly stick last night. The rod was arched from the handle to the tip. He did not have a problem other that he only had 15 lb line. Once the skate got tired of playing around he broke off. THe rod held up very well.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

jcreamer said:


> Watched a man fight a skate on an 8 foot ugly stick last night. *The rod was arched from the handle to the tip.* He did not have a problem other that he only had 15 lb line. Once the skate got tired of playing around he broke off. THe rod held up very well.


Bc it has no back bone


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have 2 12' ugly sticks that I bought for about $65 a piece a few years ago. They are great for piers tossing 4-5 and light bait. I have since transitioned to Tica's. I cannot afford a rod over $100 and I still have not spent that yet. I get all my Tica's (when I can) on eBay. I got a 12' Tica for $70.00. I just bought a 9' 2-8oz for $50 that IMHO blows away the 12' Ugly in feel, castability, control etc etc. 

I won't get rid of my Ugly Stick but for my money I would buy something else that is better or equivalent.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I have a ugly and its a loaner. tip is too limp for casting or setting the hook!!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I've fallen*

and i cant get up   No med this morning...I played around with the custom uglystik...and also held the tica, tsunami and OM....and to me it wasnt any better, but thats just me.......and i hate to disgree with you but if you were to load up on any of these rods....all of them would snap. I have throw some weights in my days....(just because i wanted to see how far i can cast with practice)
Do i load my rod to that point while i am fishing...HELL NO!!! I have snap a few poles in my days Distance isnt really needed where i fish at....(i do Inlets, bridge, piers) and in the surf, i always get to the spots i need to get too.....and don't forget, when you add a rig to any pole....Loading up on it, might not be a good idea.....many poles have been snap this way, and yes custom poles also.....when you add the a sinker, a baitfish on a pulley rig....You cant just go and rip the hell out of it......(I also use large livebait) so loading up on a pole and trying to cast large bait....will only get your bait flying down the beach somewhere.....Like i said, i will agree to disgree....all i know is what i do is right for me....and it has work for a long time now....let agree to put this to bed, and move on to another debate.....I am running out of med and you guys are killing me, making me laugh so hard.....And if at any time, i might have seen like, i went overboard with some of my statement....it was nothing personal. And i didnt mean to put any one down.....but if you felt that i did....I am sorry for that...because that wasnt what, I was trying to do......i would fish with any of you guys........:beer: :beer: as long as i have enough med and :beer:    tight line....and sweet dreams to uglystik debate 2007.........:fishing: :fishing:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Jetty man ... no one is trying to disrespect anyone on here so I hope you are not thinking that. We all have different opinions on the subject (as is evident).

It is OK to have a difference of opinions is it not?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm enjoying this. opcorn: Keep it coming...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Amen to that*



> and sweet dreams to uglystik debate 2007.........


:fishing: 

Tell ya what I'd like to see- instead of a post count how about an emoticon count- I'm betting JP28 has a major lead in that regard.  

J/k JP, have a good one and don't overdo your "meds" :beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

**&^%$#@*

Just let it go already..........

Agree ti disagree and be DONE with it.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

*Just curious*

Jetty where are you from originally before you went to Fl?...did I read NY?


----------



## big_b78 (Jun 18, 2007)

wut is a om


----------



## big_b78 (Jun 18, 2007)

o n this is the add or w.e. i want the 10'6 2-12




New Ugly Stik Custom Graphite Surf Spinning Rods



Exclusive Howald ProcessTM Double-BuiltTM blank featuring E-Glass outer construction and graphite core.
Custom hand-wound diamond wrap. 

Blank-through-handle construction for added strength and sensitivity. 

All guides under-wrapped for long life. 

All blanks are fully coated with epoxy for extra protection from the sun's damaging UV rays. 

Genuine Fuji® reel seats featured on all models (except stand-up rods). 

All Surf rods feature Cork Tape handles. 

Most models feature genuine Fuji Guides and tops. 

Most models feature Ugly ButtTM rear grips. 

All rods feature "Ugly Back" 60 day/5 year limited warranty. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MODEL SIZE PCS LINE LURE PRICE 
USCSSP-11862M 8-6' 2PC 6-14 1-5 $83.00 

USCSSP-11102M 10' 2PC 6-20 1-5 $87.00 

USCSSP-111062H 10-6' 2PC 15-30 2-12 $87.00 

USCSSP-11122M 12' 2PC 8-25 1-5 $93.00


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

OM is an Ocean Master brand of surf rod, available from Bass Pro on sale right now for $100 each. From what I've read these are as good a rod as you'll find before going up to a custom. Owning one personally, I can say its a great rod, light for what it does, and its plenty tough with great components. I've heard nothing but good things about these rods, and that says alot about a rod in that class. 
I'm not saying the Ugly Stick Custom is bad, or good, as I've never heard any reviews about one of these. I know these are different rods with improved blanks and components over what most of these guys are talking about using, and they may be a great value, but with the lack of information on them available its really hard to say. 
Like has been said, you can't go wrong with a Tica or OM, and with the Ocean Masters on sale for $100 you'd be crazy not to grab one up.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I wasnt*

going to reply, but then that wouldnt be me 

"Cygnus" no way i thought that, in fact i thought i was the one, that might have said something, that might have come across being "Disrespectful" towards the board, and thats why i said "Sorry" if i came across that way.

"Surf" i like all these little "Smilies faces" so i use them all i can say i getting HUGE post counts, being lay up....and i have no idea, what the heck i was talking about half the time  

"Treed" i am from Bronx NY (no wonder i have issues) live in New london CT for alittle bit, and learn alot about fishing in both these places. Move to fla (family) join the Marines and ended up in "Bristol Va" (ten years) Hunting and freshwater fishing......then got the big "D"  and move back to fla.....and been here ever since.....I bounce around in alot of other places, but the ones i listed, is where i live for a few years or more....alot of fishing on the whole east coast:fishing: 

"Dogg" you are right, i already agree to disgree and have put it to bed already......well maybe  

"Big" i hope we didnt confuse you too much, get what you can....and enjoy yourself, because life goes by too fast....to sit around and debate issues  tight lines everyone


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

this debate reminds me of people who say your car will die if you use a FRAM oil filter...i use fram oil filters and everything still runs fine.

ugly stick is a fine rod.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

The rod's 10'6 and rated for 2-12 oz--that tells alot about it right there. 
Flimsy rod.
Get the Ocean Master!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK guys enough, talking about it is one thing but it has broken down way to far. Help this young man out or don't say nothing, he asked the question so respond to him.

Ya'll are starting to sound like Ol ladies night at Bingo.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

90% of the posts were geared towards helping him Shooter...more than we can say for most threads


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

You might wanna try like Gandermountain if your going to get the Ugly Stik. I was at the Lake Marry, FL one yesterday and they had the 11' Surf rods for $70.

I looked at the rod and it seemed pretty nice, but I don't know to much about higher end fishing equipment, I'm still a newb of sorts.

Though I have 2 Ugly Stiks (just actually bout the 2nd one the other day) and I like the rods. Feel's alot better than my Bass Pro Sealion rod :--|


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

thatjohnkid said:


> You might wanna try like Gandermountain if your going to get the Ugly Stik. I was at the Lake Marry, FL one yesterday and they had the 11' Surf rods for $70.
> 
> I looked at the rod and it seemed pretty nice, but I don't know to much about higher end fishing equipment, I'm still a newb of sorts.
> 
> Though I have 2 Ugly Stiks (just actually bout the 2nd one the other day) and I like the rods. Feel's alot better than my Bass Pro Sealion rod :--|


I went to Gander Mountain in Mooresville, NC and checked them out lastnight too actually...all I will say after this is each to their own. Opinions have been laid out. Take em for what theyre worth.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

big_b78 said:


> any1 kno about ugly stick custom spin surf rods thinkin about gettin 1


The main thing is that it is your money and the ugly stick should give you good service. Do not know how often you intend to fish but the rod should be ok.

I have two bait casting ugly stick rods and they are fine.

John


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Just one more post. . . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxxtEnI72Hw


----------

